# Family "downsizing!"



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I was just contacted to do an assessment on a registered golden who is 7, obedience trained and described as a bundle of love. The people's reason for surrendering this bundle of love to rescue is they are retiring and want to "downsize" Can you freaking believe it?

I have a feeling even though this golden is officially considered a "senior" , he is active, sounds wonderful and should be adopted quickly.

But I just can't believe someone could have a golden for 7 years, train him so well and then give him up cause you want to downsize? I have her many reasons for giving up your dog but this is a new one for me!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a very sad excuse. I wonder though if it is the "Real Reason".


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

that does sound so flip. How can you not bond with a dog you've put so much work into?


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Downsized*

After seven years you would think they would be attached... He probably is. I am sad for him.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Even without knowing the circumstances I'm still fine with thinking how despicable this is. Can you imagine how that doggie will feel!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope the rescue can take him. People never cease to make me wonder about their humanity.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

fostermom said:


> I hope the rescue can take him. People never cease to make me wonder about their humanity.


Or lack of humanity. It really angers me that people are so willing to discard a loving animal. An animal that thinks of them as their whole world.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Who knows if there is a "real" reason. He also has had excellent vet care but he apparently is overweight. I don't know if it will be me or someone else who will do the assessment but he sounds like a dream dog just from the phone interview. But you never know till you meet the dog. I am sure we will take him, in fact the phone interviewer is interested in adopting him.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

that is a poor excuse (there has to be another reason). Retirement planning includes your dog - - for alot of retirees it's a time to get a dog since there's time to work with him/her. 
I work part time, so it was a toss up - quit & spend time with new dog or continue work to afford dog. Got a good dog & still do part time.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't believe there has to be another reason. People get rid of wonderful dogs for much worse "reasons" One was her dog didn't go with her house. I will NEVER forget that one!


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Heres my opinion on this:

To own dogs you should have to have a license, or some sort of certificate. There be something in place that would deter morons from adopting or buying dogs or any animal for that matter when in fact they couldnt take care of it in the first place.i myself have grown so sick of irresponsible pet owners and to know that I live on the same earth as some of these people. You dont get rid of a pet because they're not the flavor of the month anymore. It makes me sick. As for this guy, its sad that he is being rehomed, but I'm so happy that maybe now he will have a chance at that forever home with a family whom really wants him around.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sadiesdream said:


> Heres my opinion on this:
> 
> To own dogs you should have to have a license, or some sort of certificate. There be something in place that would deter morons from adopting or buying dogs or any animal for that matter when in fact they couldnt take care of it in the first place.i myself have grown so sick of irresponsible pet owners and to know that I live on the same earth as some of these people. You dont get rid of a pet because they're not the flavor of the month anymore. It makes me sick. As for this guy, its sad that he is being rehomed, but I'm so happy that maybe now he will have a chance at that forever home with a family whom really wants him around.


I agree! I am so grateful they chose rescue, over other alternatives.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Several years ago our rescue got a call from someone wanting to give up a young AKC registered Golden because his "taste in dogs had changed.". The way I look at it is the dog was lucky because who would want to be owned and cared for by that flaky idiot! Of course this dog was young, not 7. He was snapped up very quickly by a very lucky adopter!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dallas gold*

DALLAS GOLD:

I agree the dog was lucky to get rid of the idiot!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

How sad for this dog. All these stories of animal abuse, neglect and being discarded are really bringing me down. I feel so helpless and wish I could give tons of money to help.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> How sad for this dog. All these stories of animal abuse, neglect and being discarded are really bringing me down. I feel so helpless and wish I could give tons of money to help.


The UP side is that rescue finds them great forever homes where they get the love and cuddles they have always deserved!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a lame excuse, poor boy.

Can I downsize and get rid of 2 kids...LOL


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Sadiesdream said:


> Heres my opinion on this:
> 
> To own dogs you should have to have a license, or some sort of certificate. There be something in place that would deter morons from adopting or buying dogs or any animal for that matter when in fact they couldnt take care of it in the first place.i myself have grown so sick of irresponsible pet owners and to know that I live on the same earth as some of these people. You dont get rid of a pet because they're not the flavor of the month anymore. It makes me sick. As for this guy, its sad that he is being rehomed, but I'm so happy that maybe now he will have a chance at that forever home with a family whom really wants him around.


*Amen, hip, hip hooray and what she said!*


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> The UP side is that rescue finds them great forever homes where they get the love and cuddles they have always deserved!


We always say the dogs win the doggie lottery when they make their way to homes that spoil them rotten and give them lots of love and cuddles! It seems the older ones realize this almost immediately and are forever grateful but the younger ones quickly forget their former lives and move on quickly to become spoiled pups.

During intakes for the rescue you can tell the dogs who are happy to leave their former homes--they are so excited to get in the car with you and never whimper or even look back. They have such incredible faith and optimism that things are going to be better.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Maybe they are moving to a place that doesn't allow "large" dogs.
I moved and wouldn't go into an apt. that didn't accept my dog!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Look at it this way, the people aren't downsizing, the dog is.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Judi said:


> Maybe they are moving to a place that doesn't allow "large" dogs.
> I moved and wouldn't go into an apt. that didn't accept my dog!


See, why don't more people do that? Just burns me up when the excuse for getting rid of the dog is I moved and they don't allow big dogs in the place. Well, why did you move there then, you have a big dog?

Yes, the dogs are all better off going to rescue and being adopted into doting homes that love them like children.


----------

